# good value mid week hotel deals



## viztopia (20 Jul 2008)

I hope this is not against posting guidelines but can we have a thread on googd value mid week hotel breaks in good quality hotels in Ireland?


----------



## Alis (20 Jul 2008)

Hi I would reccommend any of these,www.*lynch*otels.com www.[B]dg[/B]*hotels*.com


----------



## tosullivan (20 Jul 2008)

just stayed at the Clare Inn which is a Lynch hotel on their 2 night family special for €299....excellent value and the meal in the hotel restaurant was superb.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (21 Jul 2008)

You can't beat the www.supervalugetawaybreaks.com  I'm shortly off on my 7th trip using this scheme. July/August mid week break €238 for two adults for 3 nights B & B plus one evening meal.


----------



## coleen (21 Jul 2008)

I can concur with the super valu deals. There are  lots of 4* hotels on also . I use them a good number of times during the year. In August we are going on 2 back to back ie 1 4* hotel monday to wednesday night 238 euro for the 3 nights I dinner and then on Thursday off to a new location for 2 more nights so for the 5 nights plus 2 dinners it will cost us 476 euro all we need now is a little sunshine to round it off


----------



## Aidomoss (21 Jul 2008)

Not sure if you have kids or how many nights you want to go for but I have booked 2 nights mid week (Tues & Wed) B&B with evening meal for 2 people for €199 in the Kilkee bay hotel. They also have special deals for families. It was coming up on their web site as €199 per night but when I e-mailed them it was €199 for the package. I've never been there so hope it's nice and, like Coleen, I hope the the weather picks up!!!!


----------



## joer (22 Jul 2008)

There are also Londis breaks and Shaws breaks too. Both are simular to the Supervalue breaks. Excellent value.


----------



## sandrat (22 Jul 2008)

we stayed in gallaghers hotel in letterkenny earlier in the year 3 b&b and 1 dinner for 198 in total (2 people)


----------



## Cheeus (23 Jul 2008)

I've gone back to Hotel Westport more than once for their midweek offers. Nice leisure centre and the offers that include 4 dinners midweek are excellent value. Their dinners aren't the normal 'offer' dinners - good choice with main courses including duck, pheasant etc. Nicest food I've had in a hotel.


----------



## PGD1 (23 Jul 2008)

I just got a voucher with woodies. I think I spent over €100 and I got a voucher allowing 2nights B*B and 1 dinner for 2 adults and 2 kids for €199 you get an extra night free midweek.


----------



## MB05 (23 Jul 2008)

I picked that voucher up at my local Woodies last week.  They were just at the counter.  I don't think you need the voucher.  The voucher numbers seem to be the same (my sister picked one up too).  Its HP9246.

The website is www.woodieshotelbreaks.com.


----------

